# Custom hunter



## Molokai (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is another, custom order. 
Steel is n690co, satin finish, jimping on spine. 
Stabilized spalted maple, tru oil finish.

Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 14, 2015)

Awesome !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 14, 2015)

Agreed, an outstanding piece. Simple bold sheath is a winner on it's own.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 14, 2015)

Clean, bold, & beautiful! Love your knives! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 14, 2015)

Simply Outstanding! I guessing the sheath can be worn as a cross draw or vertical style - Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a sweet looking knife Tom. Mark is going to be very happy with it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 14, 2015)

Damn good looking knife Tom!
I like the satin finish. Great job on the jimping too. I agree with Tim on the sheath - Simple yet bold. Nice job all around!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2015)

Another great piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great Tom and the sheath is especially nice the way it is made for side or cross draw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 14, 2015)

WOW!  
Simply amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 14, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Simply Outstanding! I guessing the sheath can be worn as a cross draw or vertical style - Cool!


Yes it can. I tried it on all sides and variations. Kind of difficult to sew through five pieces of leather but its not my first so...
Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 14, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That's a sweet looking knife Tom. Mark is going to be very happy with it!


Thank you very much for advertisement. You will get a big discount on your next knife. ;)
I sure hope he will be happy.


----------



## Strider (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh dear. Better and better each time. Don't you turn all-local-wood-only on us, now, and leave all the burls collecting dust :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 17, 2015)

Love the knife and sheath both! Sheath is a great idea to give multiple carry options.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 17, 2015)

Strider said:


> Oh dear. Better and better each time. Don't you turn all-local-wood-only on us, now, and leave all the burls collecting dust :D


Its not local but it could be local if we could source it. 
I got it from Scott @NYWoodturner who did a awesome job at stabizing wood. I bet he used sweat juice not cactus juice...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 17, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Its not local but it could be local if we could source it.
> I got it from Scott @NYWoodturner who did a awesome job at stabizing wood. I bet he used sweat juice not cactus juice...


Shepherd Juice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

